

Advice to Lawyers Suing Toyota - smokinn
http://www.satisfice.com/blog/archives/420

======
blueben
I consider this advice to be evil. Are people looking to show that Toyota
actually caused these accidents, or are they looking to pick apart potential
flaws in testing processes and use those to imply that Toyota did something
wrong? Truth, or smear for cash?

Simply put, this sounds like someone with an axe to grind who is more than
happy to "stick it" to Toyota if it gets their point across.

